

You Can Be an Entrepreneur--and Not Get Divorced - lukethomas
http://www.inc.com/dave-balter/rules-for-entrepreneurs-who-wish-to-avoid-divorce.html/1

======
swamp40
Why should I take advice on how to stay married from some guy that
intentionally and systematically drove his marriage into the ground?

Especially since the main point of his article seems to be to further promote
his business ( _BzzAgent_ , in the unlikely event that you missed it).

~~~
throwmarriage
It seems more like a cautionary tale. Sometimes when you are in the thick of
it you can be wearing blinders.

